

Want to Know What Facebook is Saying About You? Try This Tool - mathewi
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/27/want-to-know-what-to-know-what-facebook-is-saying-about-you-try-this-tool

======
fuckreddit
I can't see anything about myself except my profile picture and full name. I
sometimes wish there was more outrage at how little facebook does to protect
privacy now. It seems like the only choices are either paranoid over-
protection to the point of facebook becoming useless for people to connect
with you, or just letting anyone see your info and hoping for the best!

